# Princes of the Apocalypse Monster List



## CoconutMonkey06X (Oct 4, 2016)

So I am planning on running Princes of the Apocalypse for my game group and was thinking of upgrading my monster tokens to actual figures. Before I spend the time going through the module, writing down each monster and how many are in each encounter so I can create my figure shopping list, I figured I would reach out here and see if possible someone has already done this and can share?


----------



## Sirarbee (Mar 28, 2017)

I know this is months too late, but for the next guy...

https://www.scribd.com/mobile/doc/316959145/Princes-Of-the-Apocalypse-Monsters


----------



## jasper (Mar 29, 2017)

I just default to having about 6 to 10 orcs for man size. I have bought all but the monster menegire 1 in bricks. They will give at least 1 mini for each encounter.


----------

